# String quartet, movement 1 rough draft- feedback?



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd certainly appreciate some feedback.

Intended to be a classical-style sonata-allegro movement. Pardon the weaknesses of the fake instruments.

The exposition is repeated. If you want to skip the first statement of it, skip ahead to about 1:25.

i'll upload a pdf of the score soon.


----------



## MrVoize (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, I'm a noob but I'll give it a shot.

Overall, great flow!

I like the pizz at 2:23, used just as it "should" be, caught me by surprise.
Seems to lose cohesion between 3-3:30 mark... but what do I know?

After 3:30 the flow is back, and sounds great!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

very Haydnesque. I like it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Good way for practicing composing, to write in such classical and rigid form. You did good, the whole thing seems to be well thought and constructed. More intense ostinatos would certainly make the whole thing more groovy and would make good exercise in following melodic material harmonically which is quite easy to do in general but difficult to do in original and interesting way.


----------

